# velvet antlers 2004



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Some nice velvet antlers growing, saw one with 6-7 inches on each side already. WOOHOOO

Lots of deer and they look to be in good shape.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh wow I saw a dandy over by Tuttle it had about 14 in. mainbeams with the start of points. Anybody else seeing the velvet??


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I almost hit a soon to be trophy on my way home from work. A line tried to cross the highway in front of me and there was a bruiser who had a couple stumps that looked too big to wrap a hand around, with a few points starting to form. Hope i can see how he turns out.


----------

